# And what about this chainwheel?



## mongeese (Dec 8, 2017)

Cranks are stamped Schwinn 36 and I believe the wheel 


 is older.


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Brian R. (Dec 9, 2017)

Why do you think the chainwheel is older than the crank? Does the chainwheel fit on the drive pin of the crank? The crank looks like the one in the catalogue picture. That catalogue was for 1922.  Hyslop liked to use the phrase "manufactured in Canada" but they were not a large operation like CCM and I know they sourced many parts from the US. For example, my c.1916 Hyslop has New Departure hubs and Lobdell rims. You say the crank is stamped Schwinn? That is very interesting to me so I'd love to know if the chainwheel goes with the crank. The number 36 may not refer to the year. Can you post a photo of that Schwinn stamp? I might take apart my c.1916 Hyslop crank and see if it has the same stamp.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 9, 2017)

ThAnks Brian. Some great info there. And I found the Hyslop crank that goes with that chainwheel.


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 9, 2017)

Great! I can't see the "Schwinn 36" stamp. Is it script or a symbol? Can you explain where it is?


----------



## mongeese (Dec 9, 2017)

The schwinn crank pictured here was not original to the chainwheel. I must of just placed the crank on there for storage and went through my pike and found the Hyslop separate. It is an exact match to the photos you posted.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 9, 2017)

Hyslop crank is in the liquid.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2017)

ah, ah, you liquidated her eh? very resourceful!


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 9, 2017)

1918 Simmons Westminster has this crank.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 9, 2017)

Simmons bikes are under rated. Unless they get attention I am not seeing. I like them a lot.


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 9, 2017)

Ah, I get it now, thanks. I was surprised at the possibility Hyslop could be sourcing parts from Schwinn. I was expecting maybe Fauber or Davis.
Where did you get it from? - or where do you think it came from, Canada or the US?

Golden Indian, I've seen that chainwheel on Simmons bikes before in other threads (but had forgotten), which increased/confirmed my suspicion that Hyslop imported that crankset and called it their own. Who do you think made it? I see you're a Davis fan, do you think Davis made it? ....Fauber?


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 9, 2017)

It is in the Simmons catalog. Off the top of my head I thought it was a fauber....I’ll have to look to see if I can find that ad...


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 9, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-1900s-teens-e-c-simmons-westminster-mens-bike.99017/

Another Westminster with that ring.


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is my truss frame bike over painted hiding original olive green paint 

 

 

 (make unknown), with the same chain ring.


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 9, 2017)

Ken, have you noticed there's a slight ghost image of a badge on your truss frame? Have you tried to match it up with known Hyslop badges or other likely suspects?


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 10, 2017)

Hmmm..... No I have not. Hyslop, as far as I know, never made a truss frame model. This bike was bought in the US.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 7, 2020)

Does the A&S stamped (cast) crank in post #6, 1st picture, look like an “AS 26” with an upside down “5” instead of a “2”?


----------

